# kindlebuffet.com display



## PrincessPeriwinkle (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm reading the book Kindle Buffet, which has a corresponding web site, kindlebuffet.com.  However, the web site on my Kindle displays more like text than html.  It looks nothing like the screen shot in the book.  Any ideas as to what I should change so that the pages of the site are displayed properly?  I have no problems with other sites.

I tried searching this site, but each time I enter a search word or phrase, the screen comes up blank.  Obviously, I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PrincessPeriwinkle--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

re you viewing the site on an eInk Kindle?  Due to the limitations of the eInk Kindle web browser, it will use the "mobile" version of websites.

Betsy


----------



## PrincessPeriwinkle (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, Betsy, for your response.  I have a Kindle Fire HD.  Most other web sites display properly.  It is just weird that one of the Kindle books promoted by Amazon would display in text form.  I'm sure it is user error, though.  And thank you for your welcome!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PrincessPeriwinkle said:


> Thanks, Betsy, for your response. I have a Kindle Fire HD. Most other web sites display properly. It is just weird that one of the Kindle books promoted by Amazon would display in text form. I'm sure it is user error, though. And thank you for your welcome!


 Now I'm confused. ALL kindle books display in text form.  And Amazon doesn't, as far as I know, promote ANY websites. Except their own, of course. It may be called "kindlebuffet" just as this place is called KindleBoards. But it's not really got anything to do with Amazon. 

As to web pages. . . I note that there is a 'text mode' available on many of them. . . .there's a pair of glasses icon that enables it, I think. I don't use it all that often, but it it useful for isolating just the article from an otherwise busy page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now I'm confused. ALL kindle books display in text form.  And Amazon doesn't, as far as I know, promote ANY websites. Except their own, of course. It may be called "kindlebuffet" just as this place is called KindleBoards. But it's not really got anything to do with Amazon.
> 
> As to web pages. . . I note that there is a 'text mode' available on many of them. . . .there's a pair of glasses icon that enables it, I think. I don't use it all that often, but it it useful for isolating just the article from an otherwise busy page.


Ann,

As I understand it, Princess Periwinkle had a book "Kindle Buffet" that has a corresponding website. When visiting that website, she is seeing it in text format.

PP,

Try going to your settings in your web browser. (In the browser, tap on the Menu icon in the side/bottom menu bar, then select Settings. Tap on Requested website view--you have choices for "automatic, desktop, and mobile." It sounds like for Kindlebuffet.com, it's going to the mobile version. You might try setting your Fire to "Desktop" and see what happens.

Note, the above directions are for my Fire HD8.9; they might be slightly different if you have the Fire HD7.

Betsy


----------



## PrincessPeriwinkle (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, Betsy

I tried your suggestion but the home page of kindlebuffet.com still shows as text.  Oh, well, at least I learned something new about my Kindle.  I did not realize what the option of "requested website view" was until you explained it to me.  Thanks again!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd be tempted to contact the website author, either by posting on the website or emailing KindleBuffet(at)weberbooks(dot)com.


----------

